# Foison C24 Vinyl Cutter with Flexistarter 8.5.1 and running on OSX 10.6.6



## ynotks (Mar 7, 2011)

desperately need your help.
I have the Foison C24 Vinyl Cutter with Flexistarter 8.5.1 and running on OSX 10.6.6....

When doing the first installation and nearly to the end...my system prompted the following massage:

system extension cannot be used
The system extension "/System/Library/Extensions/Sentinel.kext" was installed improperly and cannot be used. Please try reinstalling it, or contact the products vendor for an update.

and

System extension cannot be used
The system extension "/System/Library/Extensions/SNTLClassicNotSeizeDriver.kext" was installed improperly and cannot be used. Please try reinstalling it, or contact the products vendor for an update.

This was resulting in the license dongle not initiating preventing Flexi from running. to resolve this I located newer drivers for the SafeNet Sentinel USB Dongle from safenet-inc.com.

This solved my problem…..BUT….while happily running the plotting….my Production Manager V8.5.1 prompt me no ‘driver found’….i suspect the driver not
updated….so I installed FTDIUSBSerialDriver_10_4_10_5_10_6…..

But the cutter cannot be found ….

Please help ….desperately need your expertise….


TXS

Tony


----------

